# .NET Programmierinterface für SAPI-S7 mit C#-Beispiel



## gyroblau (5 August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

das SIMATIC NET SAPI-S7 Programmierinterface von  						SoftwareOption ermöglicht den einfachen Zugriff auf die  						Siemens SAPI-S7-Programmierschnittstelle.

						Das SAPI-S7 Protokoll bietet einen verbindungsorientierten Zugriff (Variablen lesen,  						schreiben, usw.) auf Siemens S7 Systemkomponenten (z.B.  						SPS Serien S7-300, S7-400, usw.).
						Für PC-Anwenderprogramme liefert die Siemens AG das  						Programmierinterface SAPI-S7 für die Programmiersprache  						C/C++.

						Das SAPI-S7 .NET Interface von SoftwareOption (inkl. C# Beispielprogramm) stellt  						.NET Anwendern ein objektorientiertes  						Programmierinterface für das SAPI-S7 Protokoll zur  						Verfügung.

Eine Demoversion mit vollem Funktionsumfang ist kostenlos herunterladbar.
Siehe http://www.softwareoption.de/siemens-produkte.htm

Carsten Buchloh
SoftwareOption GmbH


----------

